# Rib-Eye Medallions



## Shawn White (Jul 6, 2005)

Fantastic rib-eyes tonight. CO-OP had 21 day aged AAA rib-eye medallions on for cheaper than the whole rib-eyes of same grade. Never tried rib-eye medallion before but I'm gonna go buy a bunch and foodsaver em at this price. They had some kind of netting around the outside edge which I removed because I was cooking over lump.

1.25" thick, little rub of EVOO, some kosher salt and black pepper both sides, grilled to medium - medium rare over Maple Leaf lump. Rested under foil and towels for 15 minutes before devouring. Sauteed mushrooms, fresh corn and green salad.

Damn fine steak! Wife says I get whatever I want for dessert :happyd:!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 6, 2005)

Shawn,
         Those steaks look AMAZING!  How was "dessert"?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 6, 2005)

*I love food porn !*

Looks awesome! Made me realize how hungry I am now !!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 6, 2005)

Dadgum good looking stuff!  I don't know if there's anything I love more than a fat ribeye.

  Never seen em cut that way.


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks gang ... 

dessert was great Larry ... saskatoon pie  :!: 

Tex, yeah I love the outside part too! I wasn't sure what they did with it ... I thought they might have cut the steak in half then wrapped the outside around. I'll have a closer look when I pick up more today.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2005)

OH boy...you should be shooting for a food magazine, Shawn! :!:


----------



## Airboss (Jul 6, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> I wish my people were steak eaters...
> 
> Guess I can just do steaks for myself for lunch!  Those are mouth watering pics, yessirree.



Mrs Airboss, myself and daughter Sweet Cuppin' Cakes are big "steak eaters" and we only live down the road 1200 miles or so.  We'll bring the wine.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 6, 2005)

Slobber, slobber, drool...   Son Greg is correct.  These pictures belong in a magazine.  IMHO, they illustrate the epitome of how steak should look.  I will attempt to duplicate the entire presentation this weekend.


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 8, 2005)

Come on by anytime for some good Alberta beef AirBoss...

A few more pics here ... I picked up 16 more steaks the next day cooked 2 and FSd the rest in the freezer.

It appears they cut the steak in 1/2 or 1/3 and wrapped it around to make the medallion ... so no worry TL, that outside meat didn't go to waste! I was expecting 'medallions' to just be the center part but since these were cheaper than the whole steak I have no problem with it. As an added bonus I got a set of 4 really nice new wooden handled steak knives with wide serated blades.

I want to add a thanks to Larry and Bryan. They suggested in another thread EVOO then S&P rub BEFORE cooking. Some time ago I read not to salt grilled meat until it was nearly done cuz it can draw the moisture out. So I only salted near the end of the cook. Maybe that's still good advice for some cuts but I loved the way these came out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

and here's our latest  :pop:


----------



## Airboss (Jul 8, 2005)

"Shawn White": *Come on by anytime for some good Alberta beef AirBoss...*
Lets see.  Alberta and cool, Fla and a hurricane.  Ribeyes to die for there, the real possibilty of a power outage and dry cereal here.  Okay.  We're on our way!!!


----------



## Finney (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm with you on the cookie cutter Tex.  That was the first thing I thought when I saw the pictures.

*Steaks MUST be salted BEFORE cooking.*  _thats right, I said it... and I'm not taking it back_ #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 8, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> I'm with you on the cookie cutter Tex.  That was the first thing I thought when I saw the pictures.
> 
> *Steaks MUST be salted BEFORE cooking.*  _thats right, I said it... and I'm not taking it back_ #-o



Finney's correct about the salt!!! If he hadn't won MVP I wouldn't have believed him!


----------



## Finney (Jul 8, 2005)

It was my invention of table salt that secured my victory.


----------



## Finney (Jul 8, 2005)

And I'm here to back it up. :slap:

But only for a little while.  I'm getting ready to play Battlefield 2.  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 8, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to play Battlefield 2.  8-[



OT: Let me know when you play Americas Army and I will totally p0wn you! Muuuhahahaaaaaa!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 8, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> It was my invention of table salt that secured my victory.



I was referring to Kosher Salt you MVP Poser!  Your title is hereby revoked!


----------



## Finney (Jul 9, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought table salt sounded funnier.  Sorry.   :badgrin:


----------

